# Algorithmen zur Bildbearbeitung.



## Nudl (25. Februar 2006)

Weiss jemand, wie Algorithmen wie z.B. Kontrasterhöhung, Overlays, Color Balance,etc. funktionieren? 
Ich suche nach mathematischen Formeln wie z.B. das umwandeln eines RGB Bildes in ein Graustufenbild durch berechnen des Mittelwertes der drei Farben. 
(R+G+B)/3 = Grauwert. 

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## der_Jan (25. Februar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/235243-colormath-saturation.html


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Februar 2006)

Paint.NET ist ein Programm, das solche Operationen durchführen kann. Da es im Quelltext verfügbar ist, ließe sich da sicher einiges rauslesen.


----------



## chmee (26. Februar 2006)

Die obige Grauwertberechnung ist falsch, blau ist dunkler als grün.
Oh, Danke an der_Jan . Erklärung im obigen Link.

Die meisten Formeln für Bildberechnungen sind mit ein bissel Grips auch selber herzuleiten 

mfg chmee


----------



## MonoMental (3. März 2006)

Ich empfehle *DIAS* vom Lehrstuhl Digitale Bildverarbeitung der Friedrich-Schiller-Universität Jena -> bietet sehr gute Bibliotheken:

http://pandora.inf.uni-jena.de/p/d/dias/dias1.html


----------

